# [Solved] Epson stylus sx125

## capnion

I have a problem with this usb printer: Epson stylus sx125

The printer works with ubuntu, slackware, archlinux, fedora and other distros, exept Gentoo x64_86. 

Only the scanner works in gentoo. The system detects the printer but cups can't find any usb printer connected (via http://localhost:631/) . Gnome-cups-manager succeeds in finding the printer with usblp blacklisted, but no way in making it working.     

I have the last version of cups (1.4.6) and gutenprint (5.2.6)

I have tried both blacklisting usblp and not blacklisting it. 

I have also tried all the possible kernel options in "Device Drivers > USB Support". 

Here my dmesg | grep -i usb (without usblp blacklisted).

```

[    0.246062] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.246335] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.246335] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    2.093756] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    2.093985] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    2.094312] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    2.094541] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    2.094847] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    2.123632] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    2.123943] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    2.124221] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    5.624357] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    5.626376] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    5.627212] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    5.627220] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    5.627303] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    5.627337] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    5.680199] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    5.680209] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    5.680214] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    5.680218] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.680222] usb usb1: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    5.680225] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

[    5.680230] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:0b.0

[    5.680332] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    5.680337] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    5.680349] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    5.680393] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    5.680396] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    5.680400] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.680417] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    5.680503] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    5.681419] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    5.681507] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    5.681598] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: supports USB remote wakeup

[    5.687052] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    5.687105] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    5.687116] usb usb2: udev 1, busnum 2, minor = 128

[    5.687120] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    5.687124] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.687128] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    5.687132] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

[    5.687135] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:0b.1

[    5.687235] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    5.687240] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    5.687252] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    5.687289] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    5.687292] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    5.687296] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.687309] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    5.687396] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[  519.635061] usb 1-6: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

[  519.782173] usb 1-6: default language 0x0409

[  519.791174] usb 1-6: udev 2, busnum 1, minor = 1

[  519.791185] usb 1-6: New USB device found, idVendor=04b8, idProduct=085c

[  519.791194] usb 1-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  519.791202] usb 1-6: Product: EPSON Epson Stylus SX125 Series

[  519.791208] usb 1-6: Manufacturer: EPSON

[  519.791214] usb 1-6: SerialNumber: MDLZ306006        

[  519.791439] usb 1-6: usb_probe_device

[  519.791451] usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  519.797199] usb 1-6: adding 1-6:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[  519.800340] usb 1-6: adding 1-6:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[  519.803224] usblp 1-6:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[  519.803234] usblp 1-6:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[  519.809213] usblp 1-6:1.1: looking for a minor, starting at 0

[  519.809354] usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04B8 pid 0x085C

[  519.809422] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002' 
```

The same with usblp blacklisted

```
d

[    0.246314] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.247056] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.247312] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    2.094710] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    2.095049] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    2.095281] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    2.095596] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    2.125583] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    2.126024] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    2.126688] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    5.490619] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    5.495745] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    5.496542] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    5.496549] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    5.496623] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    5.496662] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    5.549191] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    5.549201] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    5.549205] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    5.549210] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.549214] usb usb1: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    5.549217] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

[    5.549221] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:0b.0

[    5.549289] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    5.549293] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    5.549304] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    5.549345] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    5.549348] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    5.549351] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.549368] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    5.549447] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    5.550570] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    5.550762] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    5.550889] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: supports USB remote wakeup

[    5.556040] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    5.556085] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    5.556096] usb usb2: udev 1, busnum 2, minor = 128

[    5.556100] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    5.556104] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.556108] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    5.556112] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

[    5.556115] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:0b.1

[    5.556202] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    5.556207] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    5.556219] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    5.556260] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    5.556263] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    5.556267] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.556280] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    5.556367] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    6.075058] usb 1-6: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

[    6.224094] usb 1-6: default language 0x0409

[    6.233088] usb 1-6: udev 2, busnum 1, minor = 1

[    6.233094] usb 1-6: New USB device found, idVendor=04b8, idProduct=085c

[    6.233099] usb 1-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    6.233103] usb 1-6: Product: EPSON Epson Stylus SX125 Series

[    6.233200] usb 1-6: Manufacturer: EPSON

[    6.233204] usb 1-6: SerialNumber: MDLZ306006        

[    6.233333] usb 1-6: usb_probe_device

[    6.233339] usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    6.239094] usb 1-6: adding 1-6:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    6.242158] usb 1-6: adding 1-6:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[    6.245231] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'
```

The same command in Ubuntu 10.04 (cups working)

```

[    0.236001] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.236001] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.236001] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.529145] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.529601] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.578918] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.579128] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.579191] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.579314] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.579929] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.654452] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.654490] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.654601] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    1.452052] usb 2-6: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

[    1.676415] usb 2-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   18.074093] usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04B8 pid 0x085C

[   18.074121] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[   19.482751] usb 2-6: usbfs: interface 1 claimed by usblp while 'usb' sets config #1
```

Here some relevant data of my /etc/group

```
usb::85:capnion

lp::7:lp,capnion
```

Here the output of lsusb

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04b8:085c Seiko Epson Corp.
```

And finally my .config

```

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# Special HID drivers

#

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_WUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF=m

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

```

Any Help will be very appreciated!Last edited by capnion on Wed Jan 19, 2011 5:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gerard27

I own an Epson rx560.

I had problems like yours,all solved by using cups <=1.3.1-r4.

This version needs usblp module from the kernel.

Cups 1.4.6 is masked for a reason.

If you downgrade remember to change your kernel config.

Gerard.

----------

## capnion

Frustra fit per plura quod potest fieri per pauciora. 

Thank you very much. That works.

----------

## gerard27

You're welcome.

Gerard.

----------

## CDiMa

 *gerard82 wrote:*   

> I own an Epson rx560.

 

I have an rx560 too...

 *gerard82 wrote:*   

> I had problems like yours,all solved by using cups <=1.3.1-r4.

 

Is this a typo? I only have 1.3.11-r4 available...

 *gerard82 wrote:*   

> This version needs usblp module from the kernel.
> 
> Cups 1.4.6 is masked for a reason.
> 
> If you downgrade remember to change your kernel config.

 

I'm a little confused  :Confused:  I went the upgrade/unstable route in the hope to catch up

and make my printer usable again. What should I do now?

Downgrade cups to 1.3.11-r4 and *not* blacklist usblp? What kind of changes does

my kernel config need?

TIA

Claudio

----------

## gerard27

You're right typo!

It should have been cups-1.13.11-r4.

Sorry.

Yes you need to have usblp in your kernel (as a module).

Gerard.

Edit: This printer wants to be connected to the first hub of usb-2.

If you have usb-3 you might still have problems,post again and I'll tell you how to solve that.

----------

## CDiMa

 *gerard82 wrote:*   

> You're right typo!
> 
> It should have been cups-1.13.11-r4.
> 
> Sorry.
> ...

 

In the meanwhile I attempted a different route...  :Idea: 

I left usblp loaded as you suggested and re-emerger cups-1.4.6 but with USE="-usb"

Eventually cups was able again to detect my rx560 and I managed to print without

problems. I also used the scanner without problems so all seems fine now.  :Very Happy: 

Is there anything else I should be aware of with this configuration? Am I loosing

some functionality I rarely use but may be useful in the future? I find a bit counterintuitive

having to remove usb support in the emerge process to make a usb printer to work...   :Confused: 

Do you use some tool to monitor ink usage? Can you suggest one? Will it work?

Too many questions?  :Razz: 

 *gerard82 wrote:*   

> Edit: This printer wants to be connected to the first hub of usb-2.
> 
> If you have usb-3 you might still have problems,post again and I'll tell you how to solve that.

 

dmesg told it was connected as usb2-2 so I unplugged and plugged it in another port obtaining usb2-1

Was this correct? How do I tell which hub it was connectedto ?

Thank you so much and tot ziens!  :Smile: 

Claudio

----------

## gerard27

Hi CDiMa,

I had an Epson color stylus 600 before I bought the rx560.

I used a KDE utility to check ink.

This one has inklevels on the little display so I never bothered to install one in Gentoo.

When the level of a cartridge is low you see a warning during printing long before it's really empty.

I wait until it refuses to print before I change it.

I use cups-1.3.11-r4 in combination with gutenprint no foomatic stuff.

I don't see what I would gain upgrading cups.

I use Gimp a lot and I love the possibilities gutenprint offers.

As far as the USB hub is concerned,as long as you can print more than one page w/o problems leave it that way.

Ciao,

Gerard.

----------

